# كيفية صناعة الcaustic soda



## ايمن فوزي (23 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم 
لمن هو مختص في الصناعات الكميائية اريد شرح تفصيلي عن هذه الصناعة واية كتب اخري قد تفيدني 
وجزاكم الله خيرااا


----------



## الناقد الصحفي (23 فبراير 2006)

انا سأتخصص ان شاء الله هندسه كيميائيه واريد ان احضر نفسي 

فما نصيحتكم لي


----------



## م. معتز ناصيف (24 فبراير 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

يا أخ أيمن يوجد مرجع بهذا الخصوص ... أرجو منك مراجعة الموضوع: واحدة من أكبر المكتبات في الهندسة الكيميائية

والسلام عليكم

أخوكم في الله

م.معتز ناصيف


----------



## ايمن فوزي (24 فبراير 2006)

شكرااا لك ياخ معتز علي ردك وكن ارشدني عن كيفية تحميل الكتاب من المكتبة 
وشكراااااااااااا


----------



## شنكو للكيماويات (27 فبراير 2006)

*كيفية تصنيع صودا كاوية Caustic Soda*

السلام عليكم
صودا الكاوية احد مشتقات تحليل ملح الطعام والمعادلة كالآتى
يتم تحليل محلول ملح الطعام فى خلايا كهربائية الى عنصريه
كلور /الصوديوم والماء الى هيدروجين /هيروكسيل

يتحد الكلور مع الهيروجين ينتج حمض الهيروكلوريك
الصوديوم مع الهيروكسيل ينتج هيروكسيد الصوديوم(caustic Soda) سائلة .
يتم تبخير الماء لتصبح مركزة وقشور.

يتم اثناء التفاعل تحضير كلور غاز يستخدم فى معالجة المياه.
اتحاد عنصر الكلور بدل من هيدروجين مجموعة الهيدروكسيل كالآتى(naocl) المعروف باسم الكلور السائل يستخدم للتبيض للملابس.


----------



## eyadamk (14 مارس 2006)

الصودا الكاوية هي منتج ثانوي من عمليات تصنيع غاز الكلورين حيث يتم تحليل الملح الذائب (محلول مشبع) بواسطة تيالا كهربائي في خلايا كهربائية. التفاعل NaCl ==>Na+Cl في الانود.ثم يتم انتقال ايون الصوديوم عبر غشاء خاص ينفذ ايونات الصوديوم فقط و اجزاء من الماء الى الكاثود. في الكاثود يتم تحليل الماء (بواسطة التيار الكهربائي ايضا) الى ايون هيدروكسيل و ايون هيدروجين تختزل ايونات الهيدروجين لتكون غاز الهيدروجين و تتحد ايونات الهيدروكسيل مع ايونات الصوديوم مكونة هيدروكسيل الصوديوم (الصودا الكاوية) في محلول تركيزه منخفض نسبيا. يتم رفع التركيز بواسطة وحدات تبخير اضافية. باستمرار عمليات التبخير و رفع درجات الحرارة ثم تنزيلها يتم الحصول على القشور.


----------



## amuhanna (16 مارس 2006)

مشكورين على هذه المعلومات القيمة
ولكن كيف يمكن انتاج الصودا الكاوية بشكل تجاري 
ارجو الافادة
اخوكم
ابو عبد الله 
غزة فلسطين


----------



## amuhanna (17 مارس 2006)

الاخ eyad ارجو توضيح ما هو الغشاء الخاص الذي ذكرته في اجابتك الذي يمرر ايونات الصوديوم
ومن اين يمكن الحصول عليه 
اخوكم ابو عبد الله


----------



## eyadamk (17 مارس 2006)

الأغشية و مواصفاتها تعتبر أسرار صناعية لا أحد يعرف كيف تصنع الا مصنعيها و هي غالية جدا و استخداماتها فقط في مصانع الكلورين.


----------



## amuhanna (18 مارس 2006)

مشكور اخي اياد


----------



## eyadamk (18 مارس 2006)

أخي ابو عبد الله اي شئ بقدر اساعدك فيه انا جاهز ....


----------



## amuhanna (18 مارس 2006)

الاخ الكريم اياد
تحية مباركة وبعد
اولا اشكر لك جزيل الشكر اهتمامك بمساعدتي لانني فعلا احتاج الى مساعدة عاجلة
حيث انني ارغب بعمل مصنع للكلورين في منطقة قطاع غزة والسبب الاساسي هو الحاجة الماسة لهذه المادة لتنقية ابار المياه التي تلوثها اسرائيل وتحتكر مادة الكلورين
ولقد راسلت عدة مصانع في الصين لجلب وحدة انتاج الكلورين ولكنني اخشى ان توضع العراقيل امام جلبها كما تعلم!!!!!
ارجو تقديم اي معلومات قد تفيد في عمل هكذا مصنع وجزاك الله كل خير
يمكن مراسلتي عبر ال*****
اخوك 
ابو عبد الله
غزة فلسطين


----------



## amuhanna (19 مارس 2006)

الاخ اياد ارسلت لك رسالة 
ارجو ان تكون وصلتك
ارجو اعلامي على اي حال
اخوك
ابو عبد الله


----------



## سيار (24 مايو 2006)

*كيفية صناعة ال caustic soda*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عملية صناعة الكوستيك عميلة ليست سهلة المادة الأساية هي ماء البحر بالانفراغ الكهربائي يمكن ان نحصل على 
NaOh , Hcl , Cl2 , NaOCl 
اخي الكريم ان المشروع مكلف جدا خط الانتاج يعادل بقيمته بحدود 7 مليون دولار 
وللعلم هنالك مصنعان بالسعودية وكذلك بمصر يمكنك اخذ حاجتك دون حمل عبء التصنيع


----------



## أبوبكرمصطفى (5 يونيو 2006)

*مساعدةيا مهندسين*

الاخوة المهندسين 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو الافادة بصورة اكثر تفصيلا عن صناعة الصوده الكاوية(caustic soda) مثل المخطط التتابعى للعملية( Flow Sheet) , موازنات المادة والطاقة, الخلايا المستخدمة فى عملية التحليل الكهربائى والمفاضلة بينها.......الخ


----------



## نورالاسراء (6 يونيو 2006)

هذا موقع جيد اتمنى من انه يفيدك
http://www.dow.com/productsafety/finder/caustic.htm


----------



## أبوبكرمصطفى (14 يونيو 2006)

ألف ألف شكر........


----------



## نورالاسراء (14 يونيو 2006)

لا شكر على واجب


----------



## م ب (23 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا على الشرح المبسط


----------



## احمد الاسدي (17 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات 
ولمن لديه معلومات اخرى اتمنى تزويدنا بها


----------



## علاء المدرس (18 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ابسط جهاز يتكون من قطبين كهربائيين لتيار مستمر (بطاريه)مثلا القطب السالب سوف يتجمع عنه غاز الهيدروجين من الماء اما القطب الموجب بعد اضافه الملح العادي للماء سيتجمع علية غاز الكلور تاركا الهيدروكسيد والصديوم ليكون الكوستيك الذي هو هيدروكسيد الصوديوم اذا كان الملح المستخدم غير نقي يمكناضافة الصودا اليه ليترسب ملح الكالسيوم ثم عزل الماء الرائق وتجفيفه مع الحذر لانها مادة متميعة تتحول الى الكاربونات غير الذائبة


----------



## الكيميائى الحر (16 يناير 2009)

اخى العزيز : انا كيميائى و متخصص فى صناعة الكلور و الصودا الكاوية و عندى كل ما يخص عملية الانشاء و التصنيع و التعبئة من مخططات Flow Sheet) و رسومات من الالف الى الياء و يمكن المساعدة فى عملية الانشاء و التصنيع . 
و لكن اعلم اولا ان الموضوع مكلف جدا حيث يحتاج الى العديد من المرافق المساعدة و لكن يمكن البدء بطاقة انتاجية صغيرة حيث سيوفر ذلك فى عدد الخلايا و الاغشية.
لذلك يجب ان تحدد امكانياتك اولا و على اساسها ممكن ان افيدك
راسلنى على envch*********** للاتفاق
و شكرا و نصركم الله على العدو الصهيونى الغاشم


----------



## الكيميائى الحر (16 يناير 2009)

ال***** على ******


----------



## abue tycer (18 يناير 2009)

الملف المرفق يعطي معلومات مفصلة عن صناعة الكلور والكوستك والوصف شامل للعملية التحليل الكهربائي الموجود في الموقع التالي
http://elctrochem.cwru.edu


----------



## عبد الرزاق أحمد (18 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمود برنس (21 يناير 2009)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات ولكن نريد معلومات كاملة عن خطوات الصناعة لكمية محدود من هيبوكلوريد الصوديوم كمثال ذلك بصرحة حيث انه من الواضح انكم تملكون المعلومة وتحاولون اختصارها برجاء قبول الطلب لو سمحتم واكرر شكرى


----------



## noor alsabah (22 يناير 2010)

الكيميائي الحر انا مهندسة بدي ادخل في مشروع لتصنيع كوستيك الصودا (الكاوية) اتمنى ان تساعدني بجميع المعلومات التي لديك علما ان المبلغ المرصود لهذا المشروع هو حوالي مليون دولار 
بانتظار الرد


----------



## توفيق جبار (22 يناير 2010)

*مشكور اخي اياد*​


----------



## اسلام البدوي (27 يناير 2010)

إليك الطريقة تفصيلا على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144554.html


----------



## muhannad777 (21 نوفمبر 2013)

الهندسة الكيميائية روووووووووووووعة.. ونصيحة


----------



## سمر12 (26 أبريل 2015)

*شكرا لك أخي الكريم*

أخي الكريم
أنا من سورية و عندي معمل صغير لصابون الغار و لكن ارتفاع سعر الكوستيك في سورية يجعل تسويق الغار صعب جدا لأن الصابون الحديث ينافسه و لا يمكن بيعه الا بتخفيض السعر 
لقد قمت بعدة محاولات لعمل الكوستيك من ملح الطعام و حاولت مرارا و تكرارا و كانت النتيجة هي الحصول على محلول رائق لا علاقة له بالكوستيك و لكن كانت هناك رائحة كلور
استخدمت بطارية شاحن و أقطاب قلم رسم 
فما هو السبب ؟
أرجو الجواب و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## جمال سلطان (24 يونيو 2015)

الاخوة الافاضل السلام عليكم ـ صناعة الصودا الكاوية والكلور صناعة مكلفة جدا ومن الصعب انتاج الصودا منفصلة او الكلور بشكل منفصل حيث أن عملية الانتاج تبدأ بتحضير محلول ملحى مركز تركيزه 310 فى السنتيمتر المكعب وتتم الاذابة فى سيتلارات كبيرة (تنكات) ثم يتم ضخ المحلول الملحى فى خلايا غشائية كهربائية مع تيار 380 فولت ليحدث التفاعل وينتج غاز الكلور 54% فى أعلى الخلية ومعه غاز الهيدروجين 10 % ويترسب فى أرضية الخلايا الصودا الكاوية 36 % بتركيز منخفض ويتم سحب المنتجات الثلاث الى وحدة استخلاص لمعالجة كل منتج على حدة فالكلور يسحب ويغسل فى حامض كبريتك ثم يبرد ويتم ضغطه ليصبح سائل ويخزن فى اسطوانات او تنكات مخصوصة وكذلك الامر مع غاز الهيدروجين اما الصودا الكاوية فتسحب الى تنكات معزولة ومبطنة ويتم رفع تركيزها فى وحدات التبخير وايضا يتم تحويلها الى قشور بواسطة وحدة تصليد ـ أقل عرض سعر لمصنع صينى 7 مليون دولار


----------

